# Bandsaw Templates



## WoodYouMind (Sep 20, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I was recently left a bandsaw along with a few other wood working bits and am having great fun getting to grips with them, and must say the band saw is my favourite. I have made a few 3D models e.g. Swan and Reindeer, but am having a really hard time finding templates for any others. I find it hard to believe there aren't any out there….. Any help in locating some would be greatly appreciated.

Thank You.


----------



## Clarkie (May 11, 2013)

Hello Wood, just type free woodworking plans into your google search engine. Here's one site: http://freewoodworkingplan.com/
Have fun, make some dust.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Google is your friend. I easily found several including a 6 foot T Rex.


----------



## WoodYouMind (Sep 20, 2016)

That site is brilliant, thank you both, was I was really after we're the 3D patterns where you cut the front profile, put the wood back together then cut the side profile leaving you with a solid piece from the middle such as this…

"https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/4e/ef/1c/4eef1cba840b097fbe32e391fdf1f944.jpg"

Thanks Again.


----------

